# Taurus screwing their customers again.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Taurus is screwing it's customer base again. From what I can gather Taurus is now after about a year or so of promising it's customers new replacement handguns effected by the lawsuit/recall are now saying they will be repairing them and possibly making them double action only. Like the trigger is not bad enough already.All those who have sold their accessories , Extra magazines, Holsters etc. are now going to have to repurchase them all again if they do decide to keep there used returned G2's. Taurus is taking advantage of the situation to screw their customers out of more money.


----------



## Heckler (May 13, 2015)

Just to add to this, I started LAST APRIL, 2015, calling Taurus in Miami asking about a few side plate screws for a Stainless Taurus 454 Casull. I called over and over and over, all year long, they kept saying the exact same thing "We are waiting for a shipment of parts from out of the country on these screws and will contact you as son as they come in." I then sent a CERTIFIED letter, that WAS delivered and SIGNED months ago THIS YEAR (2016) and STILL NO ANSWER!! What kind of crap is this? I NEVER received this from Remington or Colt in my entire life! I don't know what has happened with Taurus but I think they are headed for major problems, or, the problems are already here. So sad indeed.Does ANYBODY have any GOOD news to tell me about Taurus?????


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. There are a whole lot of new G2's on sale real cheap on gunbroker if you are willing to take the gamble. They will make excellent paperweights. :smt082


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Just think if you have two you'll have a nice set of bookends.:anim_lol:


----------



## alfonse (Jul 27, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> Yes. There are a whole lot of new G2's on sale real cheap on gunbroker if you are willing to take the gamble. They will make excellent paperweights. :smt082


I don't think the G2s were part of the recall. I could be wrong.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I think your right, I believe thats the guns they are using to replace the recalled ones. Looks like they got you coming and going. Frist the recall then trouble with the ones there replacing them with.


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

I think that Taurus is a frustrated as we are. They are under the control of the court, due to the case. Their job is to make a profit for the investors (or not lose any more than necessary). I have 2 24/7's a 45 and a 40. No problem with either of them. They won't fire if you shake them.I tried... I'm also buying another 40 off Gun Broker.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Superzuki said:


> I think that Taurus is a frustrated as we are. They are under the control of the court, due to the case. Their job is to make a profit for the investors (or not lose any more than necessary). I have 2 24/7's a 45 and a 40. No problem with either of them. They won't fire if you shake them.I tried... I'm also buying another 40 off Gun Broker.


From my many I mean many conversations and chats with Cs reps while my Pt millpro was in Miami it was almost as though they were enjoying blowing smoke up my ass. I even had one Cs rep during a phone call actually snicker and laugh when I ask what the status of my repair was. I agree that they are there to make a profit heck isn't everyone in business? But they are totally mismanaged and have no clue on how to treat their customers from president down to Cs reps. The persons making the decisions should be fired today and replaced . They are dragging Taurus into the ground making their reputation even worse. How do you promise customers there guns will be replaced with new ones for over a year and then turn around and tell them their original guns will be repaired with god knows what kind of patch work and mailed back in the order it was received?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You do it,because that's the most expedient answer, and to hell with your customers. I think their only focus is mass production of a relatively cheap line of guns for the mass market. They are not concerned with quality, or making a quality product, only concerned with how to most easily fix their junk, and in many instances, it's going to be based on the cheapest option.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> You do it,because that's the most expedient answer, and to hell with your customers. I think their only focus is mass production of a relatively cheap line of guns for the mass market. They are not concerned with quality, or making a quality product, only concerned with how to most easily fix their junk, and in many instances, it's going to be based on the cheapest option.


You are correct. Based on brazils crashing economy and supper high crime rate it would make sense that all they care about is high volume resulting in poor quality and the hell with customer service.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> You are correct. Based on brazils crashing economy and supper high crime rate it would make sense that all they care about is high volume resulting in poor quality and the hell with customer service.


Well traditionally, manufacturers all go for the cheap and easy option by sacrificing quality. If they survive, sometimes they come back to quality as their mainstay. Not always, but often. Examples are Ford and Chevrolet, but only because they were forced to deal with quality by Toyota. Without at least one manufacturer committed to quality, you will get nothing but junk. Eventually the market will seek out quality and abandon junk for a better product. Hopefully Smith, Ruger, etc will force Taurus to improve, or Taurus will go out of business because their sales will be forfeit if they continue to produce nothing but junk.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

When I started getting interested in gun ownership, one of the first things I learned was that Taurus was not known for quality. I've never considered buying one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

They're ok for a range gun, but I'd never use one for an EDC. Maybe a backup but not the primary EDC. That is if you're willing to toss it in the junk heap when it fails and you don't mind being out the money. 

Also, there is probably some resale value for the parts on Ebay.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

My thought is they're trying to put out as many guns as they could just to make the money, incase they go out of business in the US. After they make what they could I think they'll leave the country and every body will be screwed. Just my thoughts, I know it doesn't mean much. But on a funny note I was laughing at myself today. I walk out of Walmart with a couple hundred rounds of ammo, and right next door is a liquor store, so I buy a bottle of wine for the wife , then on the way home I figure why not stop for a case of beer, Then it hit me where else but America could you shop for buzz and ammo in the same trip. I thought it was funny.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Taurus quit selling in the US if the Hildabeast is elected and she does what she is threatening to do by pushing to make manufacturers liable for damage and death as a result of the use of their weapons. I don't think she could get it passed unless the makeup of the Congress shifts more to the left, but that is one thing she has stated that she wants to do with guns and gun laws. Once again, we see the liberals reinforcing the position that no one has any personal responsibility for anything anymore. If someone is killed or injured by someone else with a gun, the liberals view it not as the fault of the shooter, but at least partially the fault of the company that made that bad weapon to begin with. 

Sometimes, I can't understand how anyone with a half a brain could even make such a ridiculous proposal. But that's the anti gun forces, for 'ya. It's all about the gun being the problem.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Taurus intended to make a quick profit for as long as possible, and the go out of business. Amazingly, people kept buying them so they kept making them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I think Taurus intended to make a quick profit for as long as possible, and the go out of business. Amazingly, people kept buying them so they kept making them.


It's starting to look more and more like that is exactly their long range plan. Get out while the getting's good. They're going to ride it for awhile yet to see if the Congress changes and when it goes back to an anti gun majority in the Senate, they'll bail out, imo.


----------

